
Monsanto 'bullied scientists' and hid weedkiller cancer risk, lawyer tells court - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/jul/09/monsanto-trial-roundup-weedkiller-cancer-dewayne-johnson
======
Hnrobert42
I find this reporting biased. It would be one thing if the court found
Monsanto bullied scientists. It is another when the plaintiffs attorney says
it.

~~~
justsomedude43
You won't think it's biased when you get cancer for eating all that processed
shit filled with steroids, antiobiotics and hormones.

------
singularity2001
Soon all this bad press will be absorbed by German Bayer.

